# Great Interview!



## gw2424 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is an awesome interview I just found with one of the photographers I look up to; Ian Pettigrew.

Enjoy!

Ian Pettigrew « CANADIAN PHOTOGRAPHY ONLINE


----------



## LightMatters (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting this interview.  Amazing images of such unique faces/lives.  And Pettigrew shared his experience so unpretentiously.


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

it's amazing. picture is really night. it's so unique. hehe. thanks for sharing


----------

